# Forum software upgrade to VB 3.0.5



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This morning I performed a VBulletin software upgrade that fixes some minor bugs and security holes. Please report any issues you may have in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Not sure if this is my PC or not but the "Forum Jump" pull down is not working. - Art


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Same here. No drop-down menu for forum jump. The other drop-downs seem to be working
IE6 and firefox 1.0, win 2000


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, it took me a bit but I think it's fixed. Whenever I do these upgrades, it seems one of the hacks always give me a little bit of trouble. 

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Which browser are you using?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a heads up, VB 3.06 was released today, it fixes another security problem and a bunch of bug fixes.

I am glad I waited a few days before hacking everything again. I was running PHP 4.3.10 already so I already had the security fixes in without applying the VB update.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Just a heads up, VB 3.06 was released today, it fixes another security problem and a bunch of bug fixes.
> 
> I am glad I waited a few days before hacking everything again. I was running PHP 4.3.10 already so I already had the security fixes in without applying the VB update.


Yeah, I saw the upgrade notice. Judging from the responses in their announcement threads over at VB, it looks like they are catching a lot of flak for doing upgrades so often. It's a real pain re-applying the hacks but I've done it so many times that it's getting easy.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW if you have not upgrades to PHP 4.3.10 yet, wait to do it. There is a bug in it which effects the server load. As long as your running VB 3.05 (which you are) your safe from the security problems.


----------

